# Tips on clearing up ferret poop



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

This video by my friend Cpt Jack Ferret has some good tips on cleaning up after ferret mess.





On another note, for those that use the awesome pet cleaner formula H which is the only real ferret friendly pet cleaner I can find, unless you want a blue carpet, don't use it on light coloured carpets without diluting it down with water because it can and usually does dye light coloured carpets blue...... I learnt that the hard way.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Although mine live outside we do like to let them in the house, so these tips are really useful


----------

